# 300 Lurkers



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

How can there be over 300 people reading the carpentry section and no one posts?

Don't be so chicken, we won't bite. I'm getting pretty bored here, going to watch a movie soon. :furious:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't get either... 137 users online and 1,384 guests...?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

they're just on covert operations


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

They're stealing all the tricks, going to write books and make money :furious:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

If someone doesn't jump in soon,I'm going to start telling the story of a cross country road trip in a 1951 Dodge school bus--two long hairs,a hippie chick and a female impersonator--


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like being watched:shifty:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd go and cause trouble in Painting, but there's no one there either.

Mmmmmmmm 480sparky is usually easy to wind up..:whistling


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I read the forum quite a bit, but I don't post all that often. why? usually its because the subject is something that I'm not all that familiar with. Framing a roof? electrical? plumbing? nope, not my area's, so I wouldn't have anything useful to say.

I would like to! but there's professionals on the board here that can give you the straight goods. Better that I just watch and learn


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't even get anybody to post at "Lones place" with no cover charge, the greatest music ever published and top shelf liquor on hand.:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Mrmac, I see you did movie sets for 10 yrs. That's a whole different area when it comes to carpentry.

I had a guy working for me who had done that. He said they used a lot of syrofoam and plywood. Said it all had to be temporary and torn down after the shoot.

So, got any tricks?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Mrmac204 said:


> so I wouldn't have anything useful to say.


 
never stopped me mac:clap:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Tell us about movie sets! Good topic for a night like this---






You don't want me to start that story,now,do you?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Tell us about movie sets! Good topic for a night like this---


Ya, tell us about the babe actresses. They're HOT aren't they?


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

*just a lurker*

I had to answer this one, just so I could add to my overall post number. I'll be at almost twenty. Following you guys with several thousand posts is like pulling up to the jobsite in a beatup old corolla filled with generic tools in the backseat instead of a full tilt 4wd king cab with all of the goodies. Some of us "lurkers" are just shy.

The most exciting job I had last week was changing out the raggedy ropes to chains in several old double hung windows. If and when things ever get busy again and I have some good stories, you guys will be the first to hear about it. For now I'll lurk and lust about full time work again.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

katoman said:


> Mrmac, I see you did movie sets for 10 yrs. That's a whole different area when it comes to carpentry.
> 
> I had a guy working for me who had done that. He said they used a lot of syrofoam and plywood. Said it all had to be temporary and torn down after the shoot.
> 
> So, got any tricks?


 
The guy with whom I started painting came to the trade from that side as well, although he was certainly old-school: no styroam for him. He considered plywood to be cutting edge. He taught me about the 30-foot rule. Not the one about backup weapons, but about work only needing to look good from 30 feet away. I've made it a point not to use that one. OTOH, he also taught me how to use a trestle ladder, which has been handy.

Anybody remember a FHB article about building a house for a movie set? I think it was in Montana. It had some interestig stuff about the construction of the house and "aging" the finishes, etc.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Well if you're going to lurk and lust, at least tell us about your girl friend :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Teoli said:


> I had to answer this one, just so I could add to my overall post number. I'll be at almost twenty. Following you guys with several thousand posts is like pulling up to the jobsite in a beatup old corolla filled with generic tools in the backseat instead of a full tilt 4wd king cab with all of the goodies. Some of us "lurkers" are just shy.
> 
> The most exciting job I had last week was changing out the raggedy ropes to chains in several old double hung windows. If and when things ever get busy again and I have some good stories, you guys will be the first to hear about it. For now I'll lurk and lust about full time work again.


 
next time take a few pics and post them....we all love that kind of stuff:thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've built a couple of sets for a professional photographer. Everything was just to look good. Lots of screws as it has to come apart right after the shoot.

Appearance is everything, he didn't care what I made it out of, as long as it looked real. 

Like I said, a whole different world.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i remember that one Gough:thumbup:used tea to get that old run down look


thats was a long time ago...i wonder how come i can remember that?:blink:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I can't even get anybody to post at "Lones place" with no cover charge, the greatest music ever published and top shelf liquor on hand.:laughing:


 
I can't afford the top shelf stuff!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I know, I ripped up the carpet for the customer and it is a real nice 50's wet bed floor but if you look real close, you'll see concrete tracks beside the toilet and shower base because at on point in time the bathroom was remodeled and repiped with pvc. The Original design of that bathroom was actually an Open End tub with a 5 handle faucet


Gotcha.:thumbsup:

I thought I was looking at a rug in the last pic, not concrete.

Shame to wreck that floor when they repiped it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Damn bro, very nice:notworthy
> I'd love to be doing those all the time but that's just not consistantly what's in the market here... I'm working on more of a custom bathroom right now, be done next week and then back to a couple SwanStone installs... pays the bills:clap:
> 
> What and where do you get those shower doors, or did you reuse them? Those were big many years ago and actual heavy brass frames and can not find anything like that around here


Yes, that was a nice job to do. I don't get that all the time either. I'm working on a standard ensuite right now. I'll post pics when it's done.

The door was origional from the 1920's. You maybe can find them around and have it re-chromed.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder how difficult they are to rechrome since they usually have a piano hinge... is that a costly fix for those doors


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

katoman said:


> Well if you're going to lurk and lust, at least tell us about your girl friend :laughing:


 I want pics!:shifty:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Where do you get that stat*



katoman said:


> How can there be over 300 people reading the carpentry section and no one posts?
> 
> Don't be so chicken, we won't bite. I'm getting pretty bored here, going to watch a movie soon. :furious:


Where do you find that stat?

How many Lurkers are in the Bathroom section?

JW


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Lurk a lot, (learn a lot), post little.

Rather lurk in the corner and be thought stupid, than post and remove all doubt. :notworthy


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Alchymist said:


> Lurk a lot, (learn a lot), post little.
> 
> Rather lurk in the corner and be thought stupid, than post and remove all doubt. :notworthy


 I have posted over 8000 examples of "removed all doubt":whistling


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Normal view:reply ratio is 10:1 but I've seen it go to 100 or higher. Forum admins probably watch these ratios by the hour.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> If someone doesn't jump in soon,I'm going to start telling the story of a cross country road trip in a 1951 Dodge school bus--two long hairs,a hippie chick and a female impersonator--


This is sounds like a story that must be told.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I wonder how difficult they are to rechrome since they usually have a piano hinge... is that a costly fix for those doors


I didn't have to re-chrome that one. It was mint. But I would if I had to. 

Jobs like that it doesn't matter how much it costs. Guessing - $400?

We had the tub faucet custom made. When it was installed the lady told her husband she didn't want it as it had falic proportions.

So, out it goes, get another. Money is no object in those jobs.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

blaaaaaaa is all that comes to mind now. Gonna go back to my winter sleep.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

katoman said:


> I didn't have to re-chrome that one. It was mint. But I would if I had to.
> 
> Jobs like that it doesn't matter how much it costs. Guessing - $400?
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think money is the whole point on these jobs, makes ppl feel good to have other think that money does not matter to them.

And I think it may be HO’s lurking, I have been getting a lot or work request lately and I have no idea where they are finding me from. I have not run ad words or yellow page ads in a while. I have over 30 bid request in the last couple months I have been unable to do.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Must be the new shop scribbles. Sure alot of guys want your problems


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Always the same sh;t pictures to show. Well, most of the time.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Jay, is the third pic the tearout of the first 2?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

No. It was the tear-out of this pic. Old FG 1-piece. The first 2 were the finished product. :tear


----------

